# Hindi ka na luge?



## rekcah

(Hindi ka na luge)how can i say this in english?

this topic is about buying a gadgets which have a reasonable price for its specs or style and i want to convince my friend by saying that phrases.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

*You get your money's worth *

Saludos!


----------



## niernier

*Is it worth your money?*


----------



## rockjon

You can just say "is it worth it? or "will you get your money's worth?" Another way of stating it in a different way though formation of this is bit more awkward is "Will you lose out if you buy it?"


----------



## rekcah

thanks for all the response


----------



## MickyS

If you are trying to convince a friend to buy, it seems like "You will get your money's worth" or "This is a good buy" or "You can't lose at this price" or "This is a great deal" would be appropriate phrases.


----------



## DotterKat

rekcah said:


> (Hindi ka na luge)....
> this topic is about buying a gadgets which have a reasonable price for its specs or style and i want to convince my friend by saying that phrases.



If you are trying to convince your friend to buy something that you believe to be a good bargain, you might say any of the following:

This is a _*good deal*_ / *good bargain*. 
You _*won't lose out on this deal*_.


----------

